# (( اعرف من انت من اول حرف من اسمك بالانجليزي))



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 

A 


حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره الهـدوء والجلوس. حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع. وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة. 

B 
حـرف العـاطفة. انه انطـوائي، خجـول، حسـاس. يحب الجـمال والـفن ولـكنه يحـتاج إلى تشـجيع غيـره لــه. حين يكون الأول في الاسم فإن صاحبه يحب التعاون. 

C 
يعبّـر عن ذاتـه بشكـل جيد. يحب لفت الانتباه ويعطي انتباها للآخرين. لكنه متوتـر غير مستـقر يحتــاج إلى الحب ويشـجع علـى الحب. حين يكون أول حرف في الاسم فإن صاحبه يشجع الإبداع. 

D 
انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد. إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي. 

E 
هو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب والسـفر.. لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق وحيوي. إذا ظهـر E كحرف أول في الاسم كـان صاحبه يشجع التواصل. أما إذا كان أول حرف متـحرك في الاسـم كانت ردود أفعـال صـاحب هذا الاسم سريعة.. وهو يقـفز من موقـع الى آخر حـين يشعر بالملل. 

F 
يشعر بضرورة التـناغم في الحياة التي يعيشها. هو حرف لـيس مستقرا ولا يشـعر بالأمـان، وإن بـدا عكـس ذلك للآخرين. هـو حرف غـير عـملي ولكنه مبدع ويحب الصداقة. صاحبه عادة يستخدم الصوت. هو حرف كله مسؤولية. . هو يحتـاج إبـداعا ولـه توجـهات فنـية واضحةإذا ظـهر حـرف “f” في أول الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع الـصداقة والـمرح. 

G 
يملك قدرة عجيبة على الانسحاب التام رغـم قدرته على التواصل الجـيد مع الآخـرين. في باطـنه يوجد إبداع ولكنه قد يـفشل أحـيانا في إظهاره. هو يعمل بجد واجتهاد لما يؤمن به.. ويركز على الجوانب الروحانية في الشيء. إذا ظهر الحرف G في أول الاسم كان صاحبه من النوع الذي يعتمد على ذاته. 

H 
هو حرف مادي بشكل واضح. ويتمتع بالصعود حتى يصل لما يريد. يستخدم طرقا مدروسـة لضـبط أمـوره المالية. بـه قـدر من الاسـتقلال الذاتي رغم انه اجتـماعي ونـاجح في حـياته الاجتماعية. لـديه قـدرة تكيف مع أي تغيرات ولديـه خـوف من الأمـور الروحانية. إذا ظـهر كـأول حرف في الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع التفـكير الاقتصـادي. 

I 
عاطفي مسـتقل بذاته.. هـذا هو الحـرف I.. واثق في نفسه يعرف ماذا يريد. هو يكره التدخل، يمـيل للمثـالية المبالغة حـتى يكـاد لا يـكون عملـيا. لـديه حس رومانسـي لكـل شيء حـوله. حساس سـريع الإعجاب بالآخرين، ولـديه حـس إنسـاني عـال. حيـن يظـهر I كـحرف أول في الاسـم فإنه يشجع المـثالية. وحــين يظــهر كــأول حـرف متحـرك في الاسم، تكون معـظم ردود أفعاله عاطــفية، ويكـون مثــاليا غير عمـلي. 

J 
رغم هيئة القيادة والرئاسة فيه، إلا أنه مهزوز من الداخل أحيانا. لديه قدرة التحرك هنا وهناك، ولكنـه في حاجة إلى مساندة حتى يمضـي فيـما يريد. يعرف قـدراته وحين يبادر بالعمل يشعر بالراحة.. طموح ويملك قدرة تحقيق طموحــاته. إذا ظهر في الاسم كحرف أول فإن صاحبه يشجع تحكيم العقل على العاطفة. 

K 
إنسـان هـذا الحرف يمـلك مـوهبة الإيحاء لآخرين بكل الإبداعات التي يبدون اهتماما فيها! هو متـعاون، لكـن مثالـيته هي التي تـخلق إعـاقة تعاون مع الآخـريـن! يـريد أن يـكون دائـما الأول وهـو أحيـانا يـخلـق جـوا مـن التوتر للمحيطين به. إذا ظهر حرف K أول الاسم كان صاحبه مصدر إيحاء لمن حوله. 

L 
صاحـبه مثـير، جذاب، وقلـبه ينضج بالحب. هـو حرف فيه قدرة تعبير عالية. في حقـيقته هو ليـس حرفـا جادا وإن ظهر غيـر ذلك! به خاصية المرح وأخذ الحـياة بسهوله.. يتحول إلى ناقد شرس حين ينتقد. هو قد لا يبدو مستقرا.. لكـنه في الـواقع مسـتقر وبـثقة.. هو حرف يملك خططا لكل شيء في حياته. وهو جيد للحياة الاجتماعية. إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كـان صـاحبه إنسـانا اجتماعيـا ويشجع الـتواجد بحـفلات ومـناسبات اجتـماعية. 

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد. إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق. 

N 
هو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون لـوحده، ولـكنه قـد يـبالغ فـي هـذا الأمـر فتصـبح حيـاته ممـلــوءة بالـناس والـتواجدات الاجـتماعية. هــو يـساعد ويشـعر بسـعادة ومسـاندة الآخـرين. يؤمن كـثيرا بالـتعاضد الاجتـماعي .. ينـفذ ما يطـلب منـه.. لكنه شخص يكرر أخطــــاءه! 
إذا ظـهر الـحرف N فـي أول الاسـم كـان صـاحبه يمـيل لأن يكـون مقـبولا و معــروفا اجتمـاعيا. 

O 
الحرف O به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي ظرف صعب. إذا ظهر حرف Oفي أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا. أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة، كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي، وعـلى قــدر مــن الإيمان بالروحانيات. 

P 
حـرف ذكـي جـدا يشـجع عمـق التـفكير بـكل أمـور الـحياة. حرف به قدر من المفاجآت الطارئة التـي تحصل بين الحين والآخـر ومن دون سـابق إنذار. . لا يمنع سماع الرأي..لكنه يـنزعج حين يصـل الأمر إلى حـد التـدخل الكـبير. اذا ظـهر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كان مشـجعا للمـعرفة والثقـافة الـذاتــية. 

Q 
هـذا الحـرف غيـر العادي يضـيف على الاسم الذي فيه نكهة غير عادية في الحياة. لديه قدر من التفكير الاقتصادي وله طرق عديدة للتكيف مع الحياة. . جيـد فـي مجـال الأعـمال الـحرة.. يرتـكب الكثـير من الأخطاء، لكنها ليست أخـطاء مدمـرة لا يمكـن إصـلاحها. حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم.. فـهو يكـشف شخـصية حرة لا يقّيدها أي أمـر في الحـياة. 

R 
حـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين. حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد. 

S 
هـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته. حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة.. ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد الثـقة بـالذات. هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد. إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين. 

T 
هو حرف كله محـبة وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة.. لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب فـي أجـواء المـنافسة.. أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد أو صاحب القرار! لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة.. هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة. إذا ظـهر حــرف T فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل، وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين. 

U 
حـرف مسـترخ اجـتماعيا ويـحـب الـناس.. يـعبر عـن نـفسـه بسـهـولة وهـــو متـوازن.. لـديه عـلاقة جـيدة مـع الآخـرين وان كـان بـه قـدر مـن اللامـبالاة.. هو سـعيد ولكـنه لا يكـون صـاحب قـرار دائمـا. إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كان صاحبه مستمتعا مسترخيا لأقصـى درجـة. أما إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف متحـرك، كان صـاحبه عـاطفيا، ولـكن بشـكل درامـي حـزين مأسـاوي. 

V 
هـذا الحـرف لـديـه قـدرة هائـلة علـى التخطـيط والـوصـول للأهـــداف التـي يريدها. هو مـتوتر عصـبي ولكنه قـوي. قوتـه قـد تصـل إلـى حـد القـسوة حـين يـريد الوصـول. إذا ظهر الحرف V كأول حرف في الاسم كان صاحبه إنسانا يندفع للإنجازات. 

W 
إنسان بـه طبـع المـوج.. الحـياة عـنده فـوق وتحت.. سلاسة وصعوبة.. لديه قدرة تواصـل لفظـي وعقلـي جـيدة مـع الآخـرين.. ولـديه قـدرة التمتع بكل شـيء في الـحياة. وهو محبوب. لا يمـكن السـيطرة عـليه ويـبحث عن متعة وتغيـير دائـم فـي الحـياة. إذا ظـهر كـحرف أول في الاسـم كان صـاحبه إنسـان التـغيير والـتقلب. 

X 
حرف قوي قلما يوجد كحرف أول في الاسـم.. لكنه حـرف قـوي وحـرف به إظهـار للحقـيقة.. هو يعـبر عن التضـحية بالذات من أجـل الحق، لكنه كذلك مثير وان كان يبدو هادئا لكنه في حاجة إلى الاستقرار النفسي والاجتماعي الـذي يفتـقر إليــه. إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كـان مشـجعا للتـميز في الشـخصية. 

Y 
هـو حـرف حـياته مملوءة بمواجهات صارمة ومختلفة. ولكنه حرف به قدر من الـروحانية ويـؤمن بتـعدد الأسبـاب. جيـد في أي عـمل يتطلب ذكاء وحسن استـخدام للعـقل. يـعمل أفـضل حيـن يعـمل لـوحده. يمـلك "حاسة سادسة" قـدرات روحأانية عاليـة ولكـنه متـردد فـي اتخـاذ الـقرارات. حـين يظـهر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم فإنه يكـشف عن بصـيرة نـافذة. ولكــنه حيـن يـظهر كـأول حرف متـحرك يكـون ذا فطـرة سليـمة عالـية وان لـم يـكن جـيدا فـي اتخـاذ القـرارات العـاطفية. 

Z 
حرف جميل وشخصه رائع، انه حرف مشهور ومعروف. هو حرف الحب والرفاهية.. يؤمن بضرورة الاستقرار العائلي وهو حرف يكسب ماديا بشكل جيد. إذا ظهر الحرف أول الاسم كان مشجعا للقوة و أحيانا للجبروت​*


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوى 

بدون زكر الحرف بس حلو اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_



t 
هو حرف كله محـبة وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة.. لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب فـي أجـواء المـنافسة.. أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد أو صاحب القرار! لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة.. هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة. إذا ظـهر حــرف t فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل، وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييير 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور_​​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> 
> بدون زكر الحرف بس حلو اوى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك​





*مرسي لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*
r 
حـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين. حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد. 

عظيم اذا انا هيك*


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> ميرسى كتييييير
> مشكوووووووووووووووووور_​​



*مرسي ليك 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا اخوكم 
مرسىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا اخوكم
> مرسىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مرسي جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## meraa (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*m
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد. إذا ظــهر الحرف m فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق. 
**موضوع جميل ميرسىىىىى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هاها
انا طلعت مصدر وحي


----------



## gonees (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي موضوع حلو


----------



## rana1981 (23 يوليو 2009)

*يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

*إذا كـــان أسمك يبدأ بالحرف



A حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات

وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا

جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره

الهـدوء والجلوس.

حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع.

وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة.





Bحـرف العـاطفة. انه انطـوائي، خجـول، حسـاس. يحب الجـمال والـفن ولـكنه

يحـتاج إلى تشـجيع غيـره لــه.

حين يكون الأول في الاسم فإن صاحبه يحب التعاون.


Cيعبّـر عن ذاتـه بشكـل جيد. يحب لفت الانتباه ويعطي انتباها للآخرين. لكنه

متوتـر غير مستـقر يحتــاج إلى الحب ويشـجع علـى الحب.

حين يكون أول حرف في الاسم فإن صاحبه يشجع الإبداع.

Dانه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد

يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد.

إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي.

Eهو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب

والسـفر.. لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق

وحيوي.

إذا ظهـر e كحرف أول في الاسم كـان صاحبه يشجع التواصل. أما إذا كان

أول حرف متـحرك في الاسـم كانت ردود أفعـال صـاحب هذا الاسم سريعة..

وهو يقـفز من موقـع الى آخر حـين يشعر بالملل.

Fيشعر بضرورة التـناغم في الحياة التي يعيشها. هو حرف لـيس مستقرا ولا

يشـعر بالأمـان، وإن بـدا عكـس ذلك للآخري
ff0
ن. هـو حرف غـير عـملي ولكنه

مبدع ويحب الصداقة. صاحبه عادة يستخدم الصوت. هو حرف كله مسؤولية.

هو يحتـاج إبـداعا ولـه توجـهات فنـية واضحة.

إذا ظـهر حـرف “f” في أول الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع الـصداقة والـمرح.

Gيملك قدرة عجيبة على الانسحاب التام رغـم قدرته على التواصل الجـيد مع

الآخـرين. في باطـنه يوجد إبداع ولكنه قد يـفشل أحـيانا في إظهاره. هو

يعمل بجد واجتهاد لما يؤمن به.. ويركز على الجوانب الروحانية في الشيء.

إذا ظهر الحرف g في أول الاسم كان صاحبه من النوع الذي يعتمد على ذاته.

Hهو حرف مادي بشكل واضح. ويتمتع بالصعود حتى يصل لما يريد. يستخدم

طرقا مدروسـة لضـبط أمـوره المالية. بـه قـدر من الاسـتقلال الذاتي رغم انه

اجتـماعي ونـاجح في حـياته الاجتماعية. لـديه قـدرة تكيف مع أي تغيرات

ولديـه خـوف من الأمـور الروحانية.

إذا ظـهر كـأول حرف في الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع التفـكير الاقتصـادي.

Iعاطفي مسـتقل بذاته.. هـذا هو الحـرف i.. واثق في نفسه يعرف ماذا يريد.

هو يكره التدخل، يمـيل للمثـالية المبالغة حـتى يكـاد لا يـكون عملـيا. لـديه

حس رومانسـي لكـل شيء حـوله. حساس سـريع الإعجاب بالآخرين، ولـديه

حـس إنسـاني عـال.

حيـن يظـهر i كـحرف أول في الاسـم فإنه يشجع المـثالية.

وحــين يظــهر كــأول حـرف متحـرك في الاسم، تكون معـظم ردود أفعاله

عاطــفية، ويكـون مثــاليا غير عمـلي.

Jرغم هيئة القيادة والرئاسة فيه، إلا أنه مهزوز من الداخل أحيانا. لديه قدرة

التحرك هنا وهناك، ولكنـه في حاجة إلى مساندة حتى يمضـي فيـما يريد.

يعرف قـدراته وحين يبادر بالعمل يشعر بالراحة.. طموح ويملك قدرة تحقيق طموحــاته.

إذا ظهر في الاسم كحرف أول فإن صاحبه يشجع تحكيم العقل على العاطفة.

Kإنسـان هـذا الحرف يمـلك مـوهبة الإيحاء لآخرين بكل الإبداعات التي يبدون

اهتماما فيها! هو متـعاون، لكـن مثالـيته هي التي تـخلق إعـاقة تعاون مع

الآخـريـن! يـريد أن يـكون دائـما الأول وهـو أحيـانا يـخلـق جـوا مـن التوتر

للمحيطين به.

إذا ظهر حرف k أول الاسم كان صاحبه مصدر إيحاء لمن حوله.

Lصاحـبه مثـير، جذاب، وقلـبه ينضج بالحب. هـو حرف فيه قدرة تعبير عالية.

في حقـيقته هو ليـس حرفـا جادا وإن ظهر غيـر ذلك! به خاصية المرح وأخذ

الحـياة بسهوله.. يتحول إلى ناقد شرس حين ينتقد. هو قد لا يبدو مستقرا..

لكـنه في الـواقع مسـتقر وبـثقة..

هو حرف يملك خططا لكل شيء في حياته. وهو جيد للحياة الاجتماعية.

إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كـان صـاحبه إنسـانا اجتماعيـا ويشجع

الـتواجد بحـفلات ومـناسبات اجتـماعية.

Mحرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..

حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته

مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان

ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.

إذا ظــهر الحرف m فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.

Nهو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة

متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون

لـوحده، ولـكنه قـد يـبالغ فـي هـذا الأمـر فتصـبح حيـاته ممـلــوءة بالـناس

والـتواجدات الاجـتماعية. هــو يـساعد ويشـعر بسـعادة ومسـاندة الآخـرين.

يؤمن كـثيرا بالـتعاضد الاجتـماعي ... ينـفذ ما يطـلب منـه.. لكنه شخص يكرر

أخطــــاءه!

إذا ظـهر الـحرف n فـي أول الاسـم كـان صـاحبه يمـيل لأن يكـون مقـبولا و

معــروفا اجتمـاعيا.

Oالحرف o به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز

نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي

ظرف صعب.

إذا ظهر حرف oفي أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا.

أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة، كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي، وعـلى قــدر مــن

الإيمان بالروحانيات.

Pحـرف ذكـي جـدا يشـجع عمـق التـفكير بـكل أمـور الـحياة.

حرف به قدر من المفاجآت الطارئة التـي تحصل بين الحين والآخـر ومن دون

سـابق إنذار.

هو حـرف يشـجع علـى التـدين والإيـمان بالغيبيات.

لا يمنع سماع الرأي..لكنه يـنزعج حين يصـل الأمر إلى حـد التـدخل الكـبير.

إذا ظـهر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كان مشـجعا للمـعرفة والثقـافة الـذاتــية



[COLOR=&qu
ff0
ot;red"]Q[/COLOR]هـذا الحـرف غيـر العادي يضـيف على الاسم الذي فيه نكهة غير عادية في

الحياة. لديه قدر من التفكير الاقتصادي وله طرق عديدة للتكيف مع الحياة.

يؤمن بالـقوة والقـدرة البدنـية كأسـاس فـي الحـياة.

جيـد فـي مجـال الأعـمال الـحرة.. يرتـكب الكثـير من الأخطاء، لكنها ليست

أخـطاء مدمـرة لا يمكـن إصـلاحها.

حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم.. فـهو يكـشف شخـصية حرة لا يقّيدها

أي أمـر في الحـياة.



Rحـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير

كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات

الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين.

حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد





Sهـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته.

حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة.. ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد

الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد الثـقة بـالذات.

هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا

بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب

دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد.

إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين.

Tهـذا الحـرف هـو حرف شـهيد.. شهيد العمل والعاطفة.. هو حرف كله محـبة

وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة.. لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب

فـي أجـواء المـنافسة..

أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد

أو صاحب القرار! لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة..

هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة.

إذا ظـهر حــرف t فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل،

وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين.

Uحـرف مسـترخ اجـتماعيا ويـحـب الـناس.. يـعبر عـن نـفسـه بسـهـولة وهـــو

متـوازن.. لـديه عـلاقة جـيدة مـع الآخـرين وان كـان بـه قـدر مـن اللامـبالاة..

هو سـعيد ولكـنه لا يكـون صـاحب قـرار دائمـا.

إذا ظـهر الحـرف u كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كان صاحبه مستمتعا مسترخيا

لأقصـى درجـة.

أما إذا ظـهر الحـرف u كـأول حـرف متحـرك، كان صـاحبه عـاطفيا، ولـكن

بشـكل درامـي حـزين مأسـاوي.

Vهـذا الحـرف لـديـه قـدرة هائـلة علـى التخطـيط والـوصـول للأهـــداف التـي

يريدها. هو مـتوتر عصـبي ولكنه قـوي. قوتـه قـد تصـل إلـى حـد القـسوة

حـين يـريد الوصـول.

إذا ظهر الحرف v كأول حرف في الاسم كان صاحبه إنسانا يندفع للإنجازات.

Wإنسان بـه طبـع المـوج.. الحـياة عـنده فـوق وتحت.. سلاسة وصعوبة.. لديه

قدرة تواصـل لفظـي وعقلـي جـيدة مـع الآخـرين.. ولـديه قـدرة التمتع بكل

شـيء في الـحياة. وهو محبوب. لا يمـكن السـيطرة عـليه ويـبحث عن متعة

وتغيـير دائـم فـي الحـياة.

إذا ظـهر كـحرف أول في الاسـم كان صـاحبه إنسـان التـغيير والـتقلب.

Xحرف قوي قلما يوجد كحرف أول في الاسـم.. لكنه حـرف قـوي وحـرف به

إظهـار للحقـيقة.. هو يعـبر عن التضـحية بالذات من أجـل الحق، لكنه كذلك

مثير وان كان يبدو هادئا لكنه في حاجة إلى الاستقرار النفسي والاجتماعي الـذي يفتـقر إليــه.

إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كـان مشـجعا للتـميز في الشـخصية.

Yهـو حـرف حـياته مملوءة بمواجهات صارمة ومختلفة. ولكنه حرف به قدر من الـروحانية ويـؤمن بتـعدد الأسبـاب. جيـد في أي عـمل يتطلب ذكاء وحسن

استـخدام للعـقل. يـعمل أفـضل حيـن يعـمل لـوحده. يمـلك "حاسة سادسة"

وقـدرات روحأانية عاليـة ولكـنه متـردد فـي اتخـاذ الـقرارات.

حـين يظـهر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم فإنه يكـشف عن بصـيرة نـافذة.

ولكــنه حيـن يـظهر كـأول حرف متـحرك يكـون ذا فطـرة سليـمة عالـية وان

لـم يـكن جـيدا فـي اتخـاذ القـرارات العـاطفية.

Zحرف جميل وشخصه رائع، انه حرف مشهور ومعروف.

هو حرف الحب والرفاهية.. ويؤمن بالخلود وما وراء الطبيعة..

يؤمن بضرورة الاستقرار العائلي وهو حرف يكسب ماديا بشكل جيد.

إذا ظهر الحرف أول الاسم كان مشجعا للقوة و أحيانا للجبروت


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



> *nهو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة
> 
> متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون
> 
> ...


ايووووووووووون يا رنونتى صوح الموضوع ده 
بحب الناس حوليا دايماعشان نرغى ههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا قمرتى​


----------



## rana1981 (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ايووووووووووون يا رنونتى صوح الموضوع ده
> بحب الناس حوليا دايماعشان نرغى ههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى يا قمرتى​




*شكرا يا روح قلبي
نوررررررررتي*​


----------



## monmooon (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



rana1981 قال:


> * A
> Eهو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب
> 
> والسـفر.. لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق
> ...


----------



## girgis2 (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

*شكرااا عالمعلومات الغريبة دي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

معلومات جميله 

ميرررررسى ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



monmooon قال:


> rana1981 قال:
> 
> 
> > * A
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا عالمعلومات الغريبة دي*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

d انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد
يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد.

مرسي على المعلومات يا قمر


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> d انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد
> يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد.
> 
> مرسي على المعلومات يا قمر



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*


rحـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير

كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات

الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين.

حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد


موضوع جميل جدا شكرا على المواضيع الجامده دى​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

*Mحرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..

حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته

مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان

ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.

إذا ظــهر الحرف m فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.*

ميرسى جميل جدا تسلم ايدك وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## rana1981 (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



karl قال:


> rحـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير
> 
> كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> *mحرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
> 
> حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



> nهو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة
> 
> متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون
> 
> ...



*فى كتير صح منها
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فى كتير صح منها
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rafaat.samir (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

الحقيقه الموضوع ده عجبني جدا بس هو في حاجات غلط انا حرف ال r و في حاجات مش موجوده فيا


----------



## rana1981 (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



rafaat.samir قال:


> الحقيقه الموضوع ده عجبني جدا بس هو في حاجات غلط انا حرف ال r و في حاجات مش موجوده فيا


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

شكرا رنا
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا رنا
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> ودمتى بود
> ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك يا وليم​*


----------



## ميرفت ملاك جمال (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

موضوع جديد عليه لكن فى نفس الوقت هو موضوع رائع جدا وربنا يبارك اللى عمله لانه فيه استفادة


----------



## ميرفت ملاك جمال (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على مرورك
> الرب يباركك يا وليم​*


ربنا بيقول لى لاتخف فأنا معك ده صوت ربنا لى النهاردة


----------



## tena_tntn (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

موضوع جميل 
شكرا


----------



## rana1981 (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



ميرفت ملاك جمال قال:


> موضوع جديد عليه لكن فى نفس الوقت هو موضوع رائع جدا وربنا يبارك اللى عمله لانه فيه استفادة



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*



tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

الاحرف هي:
A



حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده 
في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره الهـدوء والجلوس. 

حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع. 

وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة. 





B 

حـرف العـاطفة. انه انطـوائي، خجـول، حسـاس. يحب الجـمال والـفن ولـكنه يحـتاج إلى 
تشـجيع غيـره لــه. حين يكون الأول في الاسم فإن صاحبه يحب التعاون. 





C 

يعبّـر عن ذاتـه بشكـل جيد. يحب لفت الانتباه ويعطي انتباها للآخرين. لكنه متوتـر غير مستـقر يحتــاج إلى الحب ويشـجع علـى الحب. 

حين يكون أول حرف في الاسم فإن صاحبه يشجع الإبداع. 





D 

انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد. 

إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي. 





E 

هو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب 

والسـفر.. لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق وحيوي. 

إذا ظهـر E كحرف أول في الاسم كـان صاحبه يشجع التواصل. أما إذا كان أول حرف متـحرك في الاسـم 
كانت ردود أفعـال صـاحب هذا الاسم سريعة.. 

وهو يقـفز من موقـع إلى آخر حـين يشعر بالملل. 





F 

يشعر بضرورة التـناغم في الحياة التي يعيشها. هو حرف لـيس مستقرا ولا يشـعر بالأمـان، 
وإن بـدا عكـس ذلك للآخرين. هـو حرف غـير عـملي ولكنه مبدع ويحب الصداقة. صاحبه عادة يستخدم الصوت.
هو حرف كله مسؤولية. هو يحتـاج إبـداعا ولـه توجـهات فنـية واضحة. 

إذا ظـهر حـرف “f” في أول الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع الـصداقة والـمرح. 





G 

يملك قدرة عجيبة على الانسحاب التام رغـم قدرته على التواصل الجـيد مع الآخـرين.
في باطـنه يوجد إبداع ولكنه قد يـفشل أحـيانا في إظهاره. هو يعمل بجد واجتهاد لما يؤمن به.. ويركز على الجوانب الروحانية في الشيء. 

إذا ظهر الحرف G في أول الاسم كان صاحبه من النوع الذي يعتمد على ذاته. 



H 

هو حرف مادي بشكل واضح. ويتمتع بالصعود حتى يصل لما يريد. يستخدم طرقا مدروسـة لضـبط 
أمـوره المالية. بـه قـدر من الاسـتقلال الذاتي رغم انه اجتـماعي ونـاجح في حـياته الاجتماعية. لـديه قـدرة تكيف 
مع أي تغيرات ولديـه خـوف من الأمـور الروحانية. 

إذا ظـهر كـأول حرف في الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع التفـكير الاقتصـادي. 



I 

عاطفي مسـتقل بذاته.. هـذا هو الحـرف I.. واثق في نفسه يعرف ماذا يريد. هو يكره التدخل، 
يمـيل للمثـالية المبالغة حـتى يكـاد لا يـكون عملـيا. لـديه حس رومانسـي لكـل شيء حـوله. 
حساس سـريع الإعجاب بالآخرين، ولـديه حـس إنسـاني عـال. 

حيـن يظـهر I كـحرف أول في الاسـم فإنه يشجع المـثالية. 

وحــين يظــهر كــأول حـرف متحـرك في الاسم، تكون معـظم ردود أفعاله 

عاطــفية، ويكـون مثــاليا غير عمـلي. 



J 

رغم هيئة القيادة والرئاسة فيه، إلا أنه مهزوز من الداخل أحيانا. لديه قدرة التحرك
هنا وهناك، ولكنـه في حاجة إلى مساندة حتى يمضـي فيـما يريد. يعرف قـدراته
وحين يبادر بالعمل يشعر بالراحة.. طموح ويملك قدرة تحقيق طموحــاته. إذا ظهر
في الاسم كحرف أول فإن صاحبه يشجع تحكيم العقل على العاطفة. 





K 

إنسـان هـذا الحرف يمـلك مـوهبة الإيحاء لآخرين بكل الإبداعات ا
لتي يبدون اهتماما فيها! هو متـعاون، لكـن مثالـيته هي التي 
تـخلق إعـاقة تعاون مع الآخـريـن! يـريد أن يـكون دائـما الأول وهـو أحيـانا يـخلـق جـوا مـن التوتر للمحيطين به. 

إذا ظهر حرف K أول الاسم كان صاحبه مصدر إيحاء لمن حوله. 





L 

صاحـبه مثـير، جذاب، وقلـبه ينضج بالحب. هـو حرف فيه قدرة تعبير عالية. في حقـيقته هو ليـس حرفـا جادا وإن ظهر غيـر ذلك! به خاصية المرح وأخذ الحـياة بسهوله.. يتحول إلى ناقد شرس حين ينتقد. هو قد لا يبدو مستقرا.. لكـنه في الـواقع مسـتقر وبـثقة.. 

هو حرف يملك خططا لكل شيء في حياته. وهو جيد للحياة الاجتماعية. إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كـان صـاحبه إنسـانا اجتماعيـا ويشجع الـتواجد بحـفلات ومـناسبات اجتـماعية. 





M 

حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة.. حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد. إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق. 





N 

هو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون لـوحده، ولـكنه قـد يـبالغ فـي هـذا الأمـر فتصـبح حيـاته ممـلــوءة بالـناس والـتواجدات الاجـتماعية. هــو يـساعد ويشـعر بسـعادة ومسـاندة الآخـرين. يؤمن كـثيرا بالـتعاضد الاجتـماعي .. ينـفذ ما يطـلب منـه.. لكنه شخص يكرر أخطــــاءه! 

إذا ظـهر الـحرف N فـي أول الاسـم كـان صـاحبه يمـيل لأن يكـون مقـبولا و معــروفا اجتمـاعيا. 





O 

الحرف O به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز 

نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي ظرف صعب. إذا ظهر حرف O في أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا. 

أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة، كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي، وعـلى قــدر مــن 

الإيمان بالروحانيات. 





P 

حـرف ذكـي جـدا يشـجع عمـق التـفكير بـكل أمـور الـحياة. 

حرف به قدر من المفاجآت الطارئة التـي تحصل بين الحين والآخـر ومن دون سـابق إنذار. هو حـرف يشـجع علـى التـدين والإيـمان بالغيبيات. 

لا يمنع سماع الرأي..لكنه يـنزعج حين يصـل الأمر إلى حـد التـدخل الكـبير. إذا ظـهر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كان مشـجعا للمـعرفة والثقـافة الـذاتــية 





Q 

هـذا الحـرف غيـر العادي يضـيف على الاسم الذي فيه نكهة غير عادية في الحياة. لديه قدر من التفكير الاقتصادي وله طرق عديدة للتكيف مع الحياة. يؤمن بالـقوة والقـدرة البدنـية كأسـاس فـي الحـياة. 

جيـد فـي مجـال الأعـمال الـحرة.. يرتـكب الكثـير من الأخطاء، لكنها ليست أخـطاء مدمـرة لا يمكـن إصـلاحها. 

حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم.. فـهو يكـشف شخـصية حرة لا يقّيدها أي أمـر في الحـياة. 





R 

حـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين. 

حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد 





S 

هـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته. حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة.
. ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد 
الثـقة بـالذات. هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا 
بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد. 

إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين. 





T 

هـذا الحـرف هـو حرف شـهيد.. شهيد العمل والعاطفة.. هو حرف كله محـبة وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة.. لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب فـي أجـواء المـنافسة.. 

أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد أو صاحب القرار! لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة.. هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة. 

إذا ظـهر حــرف T فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل، وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين. 





U 

حـرف مسـترخ اجـتماعيا ويـحـب الـناس.. يـعبر عـن نـفسـه بسـهـولة وهـــو متـوازن.. لـديه عـلاقة جـيدة مـع الآخـرين وان كـان بـه قـدر مـن اللامـبالاة.. هو سـعيد ولكـنه لا يكـون صـاحب قـرار دائمـا. إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كان صاحبه مستمتعا مسترخيا 

لأقصـى درجـة. 

أما إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف متحـرك، كان صـاحبه عـاطفيا، ولـكن 

بشـكل درامـي حـزين مأسـاوي. 





V 

هـذا الحـرف لـديـه قـدرة هائـلة علـى التخطـيط والـوصـول للأهـــداف التـي يريدها. هو مـتوتر عصـبي ولكنه قـوي. قوتـه قـد تصـل إلـى حـد القـسوة حـين يـريد الوصـول. 

إذا ظهر الحرف V كأول حرف في الاسم كان صاحبه إنسانا يندفع للإنجازات. 





W 

إنسان بـه طبـع المـوج.. الحـياة عـنده فـوق وتحت.. سلاسة وصعوبة.. لديه قدرة تواصـل لفظـي وعقلـي جـيدة مـع الآخـرين.. ولـديه قـدرة التمتع بكل شـيء في الـحياة. وهو محبوب. لا يمـكن السـيطرة عـليه ويـبحث عن متعة وتغيـير دائـم فـي الحـياة. 

إذا ظـهر كـحرف أول في الاسـم كان صـاحبه إنسـان التـغيير والـتقلب. 




X 

حرف قوي قلما يوجد كحرف أول في الاسـم.. لكنه حـرف قـوي وحـرف به إظهـار للحقـيقة.. هو يعـبر عن التضـحية بالذات من أجـل الحق، لكنه كذلك مثير وان كان يبدو هادئا لكنه في حاجة إلى الاستقرار النفسي والاجتماعي الـذي يفتـقر إليــه. 

إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كـان مشـجعا للتـميز في الشـخصية. 




Y 

هـو حـرف حـياته مملوءة بمواجهات صارمة ومختلفة. ولكنه حرف به قدر من الـروحانية ويـؤمن بتـعدد الأسبـاب. جيـد في أي عـمل يتطلب ذكاء وحسن استـخدام للعـقل. يـعمل أفـضل حيـن يعـمل لـوحده. يمـلك "حاسة سادسة" وقـدرات روحانية عاليـة ولكـنه متـردد فـي اتخـاذ الـقرارات. حـين يظـهر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم فإنه يكـشف عن بصـيرة نـافذة. ولكــنه حيـن يـظهر كـأول حرف متـحرك يكـون ذا فطـرة سليـمة عالـية وان لـم يـكن جـيدا فـي اتخـاذ القـرارات العـاطفية. 



Z 

حرف جميل وشخصيه رائعة، انه حرف مشهور ومعروف. هو حرف الحب والرفاهية.. ويؤمن بالخلود وما وراء الطبيعة.. يؤمن بضرورة الاستقرار العائلي وهو حرف يكسب ماديا بشكل جيد. إذا ظهر الحرف أول الاسم كان مشجعا للقوة و أحيانا للجبروت

منقـــــــــــــــــــول
__________________​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

مشكووووووووورة

يااااااااا راااااااااااانااااااااا


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

*موضوع جميل وجديد يا قمر
شكرا يارانا ياقمر 

فى فعلا حاجات فيه تمام 

شكرا حبيبتى وتستاهلى تقييم 
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

*



			e

هو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب

والسـفر.. لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق وحيوي.

إذا ظهـر e كحرف أول في الاسم كـان صاحبه يشجع التواصل. أما إذا كان أول حرف متـحرك في الاسـم
كانت ردود أفعـال صـاحب هذا الاسم سريعة..

وهو يقـفز من موقـع إلى آخر حـين يشعر بالملل.





F
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يا رانا لموضوع تسلم ايدك يسكر​*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*




> M
> 
> حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة.. حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد. إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.


 
احمدك يارب اننا اسمي يبدا بحرف ال m :closedeye

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Mary Gergees (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

شكرا يا قمر على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

*مرسي يا رانا 
للموضوع الجميل 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## zama (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

أشكرك جداً على الدراسة الجميلة دى ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

فى حاجات كتير صح
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

*جميل موضوعك يا رانا
ثانكس​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

موضوع ظريف ورائع جدا

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اول حرف باسمك ؟ تعرف شخصيتك !*

موضوع حلو....
ربنا يعوضك أستاذتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يا ترا أول حرف بأسمك أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب يلا تعرف على شخصيتك من حرف اسمك..........*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد. إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي. 


*ميرررسى ليكى*
*موضوع حلوووو*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------

